# عطور مذهلة بأسعار مغرية وبروائح مدهشه



## الامبراطور (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نقدم لكم عرضنا الجديد لعطور روعة إحساس 

نوفر لكم عطور بروائح جذابة وبأسعار مغرية جداً جداً جداً 

عطورنا تعتبر من العطور التقليد الماركة وبنفس الروائح 

تشكيلة من العطور النسائي والرجالي 

أقل كمية للبيع 12 عبوة فما فوق 

سعر 12 عبوة 120 ريال شاملة التوصيل داخل الرياض يد بيد خارج الرياض التوصيل ع المشتري بحسب الخدمة التي يريد أن يشحن بها .

وللراغبين بالتجارة لهم أسعار خاصة على أن تكون أقل كمية 10 درزن فما فوق .

للتواصل عبر الجوال 0531136146 

والله الموفق لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عطور مذهلة بأسعار مغرية وبروائح مدهشه*

موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

